# Solved: New Com



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Newcom! Made in the USA by Computer Outlet Center. OS is ME. I had been having a problem with my Compaq Shutting down and restarting at random. So a friend of mine drug an old computer from under his bed and said "If it works keep it, otherwise it might make a good birdhouse or something. Well it works pretty well but I am having a problem finding and downloading a driver for the modem. It is a Lucent Win Modem. Thats all I know. I'm told thats enough? The only other info I have is it is in C:\windows\system\WDMMDMLD.VXD AND C:\WINDOWS\INF\MDMLCNT.INF.
Don't know if that helps or not. I searched Microsoft and Lucent websites and found nothing. I am not a very good searcher though. Can anyone find or tell me how to find this driver download? The reason I need it is I keep getting booted off line and Netzero tells me I need to update the driver.
Thank you, and have a great evening!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Try this link:

http://www.totallydrivers.com/drivers/download-driver.asp?driver=14

The following is an utility that could help you idetify the correct Hardware IDs. Instructions are included therein:

http://www.modem-help.com/esearchhelp.php#find


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

It is also telling me I am missing file MSVBVM60.DLL
Any idea where I would get that and how I would get it to the right place on my computer?
Thanks


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Download the file:

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvbvm60

Save in the C:\Windows\System folder.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can download and install the Lucent Win modem 8.30 driver from here. Read the instructions carefully before installing it. It worked fine in with the Lucent Win modem in my old HP 8160(before I switched to high-speed cable).

You can download the Visual Basic Runtime Library 6.0 file from here. It should automatically install and place its files in the correct location.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Wow! I keep setting them up and you guys keep knocking them down. (and possibly gals) You could stamp "Solved" on this thread five times already! But alas, There are more concerns here. It tells me there is an error in the sound file KERNEL32.DLL. Now, would I have to extract that file to replace it? If so, how so? And where would I find a free copy of that file. I left a window open so the DLL file fairy could leave it last night but I guess I havn't been a very good boy cause, there was a lump of melted floppies next to my NEWCOM this morning.
Thanks everyone,
Scott Kuttner
The Bronx Bishop


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

That is not a Sound file. Post the exact error message. If the messages have a Details' option, click on it. Copy and paste its contents in a reply. Kernel32 is a main core component of Windows.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

ERROR (no number)
Smart has caused an error in unknown. Smart will now close. If you continue to experience problems, try restarting your computer.

(and then)

ERROR (no number)
Smart has caused an error in KERNEL32.DLL. Smart will now close. If you continue to experience problems, try restarting your computer.

This is word for word except for what is in ( ).

Can it be fixed? I have two other error messeges (unrelated I think) waiting in the wings and then I might have a nice old computer here. 
( CDSTART.EXE & GSTARTUP.LNK) Also, I notice the word quote at the bottom of the post. What is it for?

Thanks you so very much for your help, you guys are making me look goooood!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

*[Smart.exe] *

http://startup.iamnotageek.com/srch-smart.exe.html

That could be the remains of a Virus Infection. You will need to perform the following tasks:

Go to the following link for the downloads:

http://forums.techguy.org/t110854.html

Download and run the following:

1. At least two (2) *Online VirusScans*

2. *Adaware* (Update this application online once downloaded)

3. *Spybot Search and Destroy * (Update this application online once downloaded)

Delete all Malware found by these programs.

Download *Hijackthis * from the same site. Run a Scan. Do not Fix anything yet. Save the log. Copy and Paste its contents in a reply here.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Can not download from any of those sites: RUNTIME ERROR 50003 UNEXPECTED ERROR. I also got the KERNEL32.DLL. Help! what can I do with a computer that refuses to be helped. (and its all I've got)
Thanx, Scott Kuttner
The Bronx Bishop


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Download and install Visual Basic 6.0 SP5 from microsoft:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f9-b5c5-48f4-8edd-cdf2d29a79d5&displaylang=en

Restart the computer after installation.

If after downloading and installing this file you still having difficulties downloading from the site, temporarily, Run Msconfig. Select the Startup tab. Deselect all programs from the list except for SystemTray and ScanRegistry. Click Apply, then Ok. Restart the computer when prompted.

Attempt to download and run these utilities. Do not run Hijackthis yet. Just download the program and Save it in its own folder. After running all the utilities above, Run Msconfig again. On the General tab select "Normal Startup". Click Apply, then Ok, restart the computer when prompted. Now run Hijackthis and Save the log. Copy and Paste a copy of the log in a reply.

Hijackthis must be ran with all startup programs running. Is the only way we may pickup all running processes in the computer. It will be a good idea to download and save Hijackthis in its own folder (Must create a folder during download and saved it therein)


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Okay, my friend. Please bare in mind that I just pulled this computer out from under a friends bed. He said it did not work. Point is, I don't know whats on it. And thanks to you and and a few others, we really proved him wrong cause even now its running better than ever. Here's the log. I ran the other two programs and they found about six hundred problems. followed your instruct to the letter.
Thanks again, I'll keep checkin for further instrct.
The Bronx Bishop

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 5:25:24 PM, on 2/2/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\EVENTMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INTERNAT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\MINIBUG\MINIBUG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LEXMARK X74-X75\LXBBBMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LEXMARK X74-X75\LXBBBMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\COREL\GRAPHICS8\PROGRAMS\MFINDEXER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\RNATHCHK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\EBAYTBAR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIGHJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hisurfer.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.myway.com/index.jsp?speedbarconfigchanged
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com
F1 - win.ini: load=D:\CDSETUP.EXE D:\CDSETUP.EXE
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: X1IEHook Class - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\X1IEBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\TOOLBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eventmgr.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\eventmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPROGRAMFILE0] C:\PROGRAM FILES\VIAVOICE\BIN\prtStart.exe 21 50 8 06 2002 "C:\PROGRAM FILES\VIAVOICE\BIN\PRT39L8715.exe" /splashDelay=3 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Internat.exe] Internat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tray Temperature] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\MINIBUG\MINIBUG.EXE 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USBPNP] C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\SiPix\SC-3300\USBPNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SC3300CC] C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\SiPix\SC-3300\SC3300CC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GhostStartService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON GHOST\GHOSTSTARTSERVICE.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NetZero_uoltray] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE regrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SymKeepAlive] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\CKA.exe
O4 - Startup: COREL MEDIA FOLDERS INDEXER 8.LNK = C:\Corel\Graphics8\Programs\MFIndexer.exe
O4 - Startup: ScanPanel.lnk = C:\Program Files\FlatPlus\ScanPanel\ScnPanel.exe
O4 - Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Startup: eBay Toolbar.LNK = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\EBAYTBAR.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display All Images with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/228
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display Image with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/227
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://apple.speedera.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {79B96C72-C0D0-4DC8-BC7E-9F314A918228} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/myspeedbar/myinitialsetup1.0.0.7.cab
O16 - DPF: Perfect Pair Solitaire by pogo - http://waterwheel.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/waterwheel/waterwheel-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game6.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Poppit TM by pogo - http://game5.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/poppit/poppit-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pinochle by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/pinochle/pinochle-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {FC67BB52-AAB6-4282-9D51-2DAFFE73AFD0} - http://download.spyspotter.com/spyspotter/SpSp29952.22opt/SpySpotterInstall.cab


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Run Hijackthis. Put a check mark on the following line, and only on the following lines and click on Fix Checked:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Internat.exe] Internat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tray Temperature] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\MINIBUG\MINIBUG.EXE 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - Startup: ScanPanel.lnk = C:\Program Files\FlatPlus\ScanPanel\ScnPanel.exe
O4 - Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Startup: eBay Toolbar.LNK = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\EBAYTBAR.EXE
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://apple.speedera.net/qtinstall...meInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {79B96C72-C0D0-4DC8-BC7E-9F314A918228} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocach...etup1.0.0.7.cab

Go to the Add Remove Programs in the Control Panel and remove any program related to Weather such as Minibug, Weatherbug, GMT..etc.

Restart the computer in Safe Mode by tapping on F8 during Startup.

Search and delete the file *internat.exe*

Open Windows Explorer. Navigate to the folder Program Files. Delete the following Sub-Folder:

AWS

Navigate to the C:\Program Files\Common Files. Delete the following Sub-Folders:

CMEII
GMT

Restart the computer.

Run another Hijackthis scan and post the new log in a reply.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Okay, it is the wierdest thing. This scan does not have any of the 04's on your list but I did take care of the 16s. Also, I do not have subfiles cmeii or gmt. There were no weather programs.

Eagerly awaiting your reply. Command me Oh Mighty One.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 8:53:36 PM, on 2/2/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE
C:\COREL\GRAPHICS8\PROGRAMS\MFINDEXER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIGHJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hisurfer.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.myway.com/index.jsp?speedbarconfigchanged
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: X1IEHook Class - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\X1IEBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\TOOLBAR.DLL
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NetZero_uoltray] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE regrun
O4 - Startup: COREL MEDIA FOLDERS INDEXER 8.LNK = C:\Corel\Graphics8\Programs\MFIndexer.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display All Images with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/228
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display Image with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/227
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Perfect Pair Solitaire by pogo - http://waterwheel.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/waterwheel/waterwheel-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game6.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Poppit TM by pogo - http://game5.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/poppit/poppit-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pinochle by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/pinochle/pinochle-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {FC67BB52-AAB6-4282-9D51-2DAFFE73AFD0} - http://download.spyspotter.com/spyspotter/SpSp29952.22opt/SpySpotterInstall.cab


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It is wierd. Where are the startup programs? Run Msconfig. In the General tab select Normal Startup. Click OK, restart the computer, then run Hijackthis.

All the startup programs must be active when running Hijackthis. It is apparently that most of the startup programs have been disabled.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I was also wondering what happened to the list of running processes. He must've disabled all the startup items in the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab first before running a scan.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I guess it is not so wierd after all. I was momentarily struck down by the "I've had my nose pressed against this monitor so long I've gone stupid" blues. I have your instructions printed out and laying in front of me and-just-didn't-bother-to-look-down.
Here is the appended log with everything on your list under the Robin's wing as he goes bop,bop,boppin along. I will be waiting here not so gently thumping my head on the instructions on the desk as a not so gentle reminder to do as I'm told and not as I think I was told.

Thanks again, your great!
Scott Kuttner 
The Bronx Bishop

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 5:09:14 AM, on 2/3/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\EVENTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LEXMARK X74-X75\LXBBBMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\RNATHCHK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LEXMARK X74-X75\LXBBBMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\COREL\GRAPHICS8\PROGRAMS\MFINDEXER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\EBAYTBAR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIGHJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hisurfer.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.myway.com/index.jsp?speedbarconfigchanged
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com
F1 - win.ini: load=D:\CDSETUP.EXE D:\CDSETUP.EXE
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: X1IEHook Class - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\X1IEBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\TOOLBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eventmgr.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\eventmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPROGRAMFILE0] C:\PROGRAM FILES\VIAVOICE\BIN\prtStart.exe 21 50 8 06 2002 "C:\PROGRAM FILES\VIAVOICE\BIN\PRT39L8715.exe" /splashDelay=3 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USBPNP] C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\SiPix\SC-3300\USBPNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SC3300CC] C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\SiPix\SC-3300\SC3300CC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GhostStartService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON GHOST\GHOSTSTARTSERVICE.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NetZero_uoltray] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE regrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SymKeepAlive] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\CKA.exe
O4 - Startup: COREL MEDIA FOLDERS INDEXER 8.LNK = C:\Corel\Graphics8\Programs\MFIndexer.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display All Images with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/228
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display Image with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/227
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Perfect Pair Solitaire by pogo - http://waterwheel.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/waterwheel/waterwheel-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game6.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Poppit TM by pogo - http://game5.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/poppit/poppit-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pinochle by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/pinochle/pinochle-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {FC67BB52-AAB6-4282-9D51-2DAFFE73AFD0} - http://download.spyspotter.com/spyspotter/SpSp29952.22opt/SpySpotterInstall.cab


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Scott:

You've got too many unnecessary programs running in the background. You can uncheck and disable the following programs in the MSCONFIG "Startup' tab:

*MSTASK.EXE

REALSCHED.EXE

QTTASK.EXE*
(Also, do a "search" for the *QTTASK.EXE* file, then delete it)

*RNATHCHK.EXE

REALPLAY.EXE*

Once you've done this, click Apply - OK, then reboot.

There are other programs that I personally would uncheck and disable, but I personally like to keep the startup load as small as possible.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, type in SYSEDIT, then click OK. Bring the *WIN.INI* file to the front. Copy-and-paste here everything that appears under the [Windows] heading. I'm curious to see what your computer has listed in the "load" and "run" entries.
(Note: If you get an error message after typing in SYSEDIT, type in *WIN.INI* instead)

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I agree with flavallee. This will appear in Msconfig as follows:

[TkBellExe] 
[QuickTime Task]
[RealTray]
[SchedulingAgent]

RNATHCHK.EXE, however will not appear in Msconfig. These programs, although do not represent a threat, they are categorized as Non-Essential. Do not use Hijackthis to fix this. Run Msconfig to deselect these programs. They only occupy a space in memory, thereby reducing your workspace. The rest of the log seems Ok. This computer was arose from death.

Give us some feedback as far as the computer performance.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

JSntgRvr You are right. It has arisen like The Pheonix from the ashes thanks to you guys. And flavallee I also went to your wonderful website and got some great info. Many useful items there now and in the future.
I will follow these last instructins to the tee. No more mistakes cause my wife smacked the back of my head and....it hurt.

Alas, there are several other problems I am battleing include the ever pesky KERNEL32 .dll and Problems at start up, something about the CPU not working.
But these and others will have to wait a bit. I want to look at Flavalee's website a little more to see if I can help myself.
JSntgRvr, can you walk on water? by far the smartest guy I know.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Well, we know the CPU is working, or else you'd have nothing but a heavy door stop there.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

KERNEL32 .dll ????? Is that the one related to Smart? Lets do some troubleshooting.

Perform a Clean Boot and test the computer.

1. Click Start, click Run, type msconfig in the Open box, and then click OK. 
2. On the General tab, click Selective startup. 
3. Click to clear all of the check boxes under Selective startup. 
4. On the Startup tab, click to select the *StateMgr check box. 
5. Click OK. When you are prompted to restart your computer, click Yes. After the computer restarts, Click Start, click Run, type msconfig in the Open box, and then click OK.

IMPORTANT: Look closely at the General tab to ensure that the check boxes you cleared are still cleared. Proceed to step 6 if none of the check boxes is selected. 

6. After you verify that your computer is clean-booted in step 5, you can isolate the issue. If the original issue does not reoccur after the clean boot, select one item at a time under Selective startup, and then restart the computer to see if the additional entry reproduces the original issue. If the issue reoccurs after selecting one of these item, the setting producing this issue is within that item. Let us know wich item is reproducing the issue.

To Return from a Clean Boot State:

1. Click Start, click Run, type msconfig in the Open box, and then click OK. 
2. On the General tab, click Normal startup. 
3. Click OK. Click Yes when you are prompted to restart your computer. 

Categories That Are Disabled in a Clean Boot
 System.ini entries 
 Win.ini entries 
 Static virtual device drivers (VxDs) 
 Startup items 
 Environment variables for MS-DOS emulation


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

The exact wording is "CPU is unworkable or has been changed. Please recheck CPU soft menu."

Here is the win.ini (windows) file you asked for. Let me know what you think.

Have I forgotten anything else I was supposed to send? My wife (the head smacker) says she was in her game site and the window closed to this message, "explorer has caused an error in snd933p.drv) she wants to know if you could address this for her. (Without the games she'd go running down the street screaming, or worse, she'd want to hang out with me.)
Thanks again, you guys are great!
Scott Kuttner
The Bronx Bishop

[windows]
run=
NullPort=None
UninstallPath=C:\
device=Lexmark X74-X75,lxbbpr,USB001
MouseTrails= 7
;Rem TShoot: load=D:\CDSETUP.EXE
load=D:\CDSETUP.EXE D:\CDSETUP.EXE

its all greek to me.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Is this the entire file's contents?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

My startup files are all checked. I was searching your wonderful website and the links contained therein. I could not find any I could either say I can checkor uncheck. Is there not a list of what I have to have checked?
Was this question already answered and I might have overlooked it?
Thanks, BB


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

sorry, yes that's all there was under windows. I will go get and send the entire thing. take just a sec.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Actually, the thing is about three feet long. There are many catagories like compatibilities (32&95) and colors and intl to name a few. but I gave you everything in the windows. Do you want more?
BB


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

JSntgRvr:

He posted the [windows] section like I asked him to, and not the entire file.

BronxBishop:

Type in a semi-colon in front of "load" so it looks like this:

*;load=D:\CDSETUP.EXE D:\CDSETUP.EXE*

Then click File - Save - File - Exit.

Doing that should prevent that command from being read by Windows during startup.

You say your startup files are *all* checked? You shouldn't have *everything* checked in the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab, if you unchecked and disabled the ones I listed earlier(#18). It doesn't do much good to give you advice, if you don't make use of it.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Let me rephrase that. There are alot of, theres a bunch of, doggone there are quite a few,wow, I can't believe how many of those are check marked. Not ALL mind you, cause I take all the advice you give. Believe me. I wish I knew half of what you know about this. I just thought that as a general rule, there were certain files that I have to have checked cause I was going to uncheck everything else. The previous owner has stuff (had stuff) on here I never heard of. for example,symkeepalive,which is a norton file. Do I need that at start up? eventmgr.exe,dont know what that is.cprogramfilio, Huh? I would never do anything to lose your help. Not on purpose.

With ;load=D:\CDSETUP.EXE D:\CDSETUP.EXE I understand what to do but at the risk of appearing completely stupid (too late) I have to confess I have no idea "Where" to type it. My guess would have been in dos or cmos prompts but as yet I have not been able to find one. Even with the F keys during start up. the safe mode screens have only 4 options. On my old computer, command prompts only was #5.
your advice:
Type in a semi-colon in front of "load" so it looks like this:

;load=D:\CDSETUP.EXE D:\CDSETUP.EXE

Then click File - Save - File - Exit.

Where?
My Thanks, especially for your indulgence and patience.
BB


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Go to Start->Run, type Win.ini and click Ok. The Win.ini file will open for editing. Now you can modify that line. Save the changes and exit Notepad. Restart the computer. If the line reoccurs, there must be a program producing this line.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Run Msconfig, select the startup tab and only deselect the following lines:

[TkBellExe] 
[QuickTime Task]
[RealTray]
[SchedulingAgent]


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Bronxbishop:

Go back into the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab, write down *everything* in the leftmost column(next to the square boxes), then post the entire list here. Make sure to spell them exactly as you see them. If some of them are unchecked, make note of that. Post them in a vertical column, one below the other, and not in one long sentence. It will be easier for me to help you with that startup list, if I know exactly what is listed.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

JSntgRvr
You asked me to do that before and I just double checked, they are still unchecked. There are 36 files in the start up. I unchecked some that I know can be. My wife made a list of the checked. I don't know which I can uncheck. If it would help I can provide a list of the actual file names to the right. ie name\window\programfiles\da da da.

These are all checked NetZero_ uoltray , ScanRegistry, TaskMonitor, eventmgr.exe, LoadPowerProfile, GhostStartTrayApp, NPROTECT, USBPNP, SC3300CC, System Tray, ''StateMgr, StillmageMonitor, LoadPowerProfile, ccEvtMgr, ScriptBlocking, CSINJECT.EXE, NPROTECT, SymTray-Norton SystemWorks, GhostStartService, Corel MEDIA FOLDERS INDEXER8, load=, load=
Thanx, BB


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Sorry, You posted while I was writing my post and I did not get to see it before I sent. I will break the column down for you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You and I must have been writing at the same time. I see you posted the startup list all in one sentence(which makes it more difficult to decipher). Give me some time to go through it.

Just for your information, the only ones that absolutely should remain checked in Windows ME are:

*ScanRegistry

SystemTray

StateMgr

Antivirus program entries

Firewall program entries*

I shall return. :up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm providing you with a link(when available) to each of the below listed startup items that you can *uncheck* and disable, so you can review them yourself.

*netzero_uoltray

eventmgr.exe

loadpowerprofile*
(Before you disable both of these entries, go into Power Options in the Control Panel and change the power scheme to "Always On" and everything else to "Never". Your computer will run better with these settings anyway.)

*corel media folders index8*

*load*

Once you *uncheck* and disable the above listed items, click Apply - OK, then reboot.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Some of these other startup items pertain to an older version of Norton antivirus, ghost, utilities, etc.. Some of the other startup items pertain to digital camera software and drivers. Are any of these installed or part of that computer?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

* indicates checked

*NetZero_uoltray
NetZero_uoltray
SymKeepAlive
*ScanRegistry
*TaskMoniter
*Eventmgr.exe
*LoadPowerProfile
*GhostStartTrayApp
*NPROTECT
*USBPNP
*SC3300CC
*SystemTray
TkBellExe
Quick Time Task
RealTray
RFX_auto_upgrade
PCHealth
CPROGAMFILEO
ccApp
ccRegVfy
QD FastAndSafe
Lexmark X74X75
LexStart
*StateMgr
*StillImageMonitor
*LoadPowerProfile
* CcEvtMgr
*ScriptBlocking
*CSINKJET.EXE
*NPROTECT
*SymTray-Norton SystemWorks
*GhostStartService
SchedulingAgent
*Corel MEDIA FOLDERS INDEXER 8
Corel MEDIA FOLDERS INDEXER 8


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Hey! I followed this link from your site last night. Its cool. A little over my head but maybe I can make out. I was trying to check out all my start-up files but was having a devil of a time finding them. I'm game, I'll try her again! Thanks BB


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your list in vertical format makes it much easier for me to work with it. I also see some new entries that weren't in your previous list.

* indicates checked

*NetZero_uoltray - uncheck
NetZero_uoltray - uncheck
SymKeepAlive - ? is part of Norton
*ScanRegistry - definitely leave checked
*TaskMoniter - leave checked
*Eventmgr.exe - uncheck
*LoadPowerProfile - uncheck only after changing the power management settings
*GhostStartTrayApp - ? is part of Norton
*NPROTECT - ? is part of Norton
*USBPNP - ? is part of SiPix digital camera
*SC3300CC - ? is part of SiPix digital camera
*SystemTray - definitely leave checked
TkBellExe - uncheck
Quick Time Task - uncheck, then do a search and delete its QTTASK.EXE file
RealTray - uncheck
RFX_auto_upgrade - uncheck
PCHealth - leave checked
CPROGAMFILEO - (did you spell this one right? I can't find it)
ccApp - ? is part of Norton
ccRegVfy - ? is part of Norton
QD FastAndSafe - ? is part of Norton/cleanSweep
Lexmark X74X75 - ? is part of Lexmark printer
LexStart - ? is part of Lexmark printer
*StateMgr - definitely leave checked
*StillImageMonitor - ? is part of a USB scanner. i have a USB scanner and keep it unchecked and don't have a problem.
*LoadPowerProfile - uncheck only after changing the power management settings
* CcEvtMgr - ? is part of Norton
*ScriptBlocking - ? is part of Norton
*CSINKJET.EXE - ? unknown what to
*NPROTECT - ? is part of Norton
*SymTray-Norton SystemWorks - ? is part of Norton
*GhostStartService - ? is part of Norton
SchedulingAgent - uncheck
*Corel MEDIA FOLDERS INDEXER 8 - uncheck
Corel MEDIA FOLDERS INDEXER 8 - uncheck

---------------------------------------------------------------

As you can see, several of these items pertain to Norton. Besides placing so many items in the startup list, Norton is very intrusive and hard to clean out of a computer.

I've put a *?* next to those items that I'm not sure can be unchecked because I'm not sure if they're still installed and being used. Without me actually looking at and browsing through your computer, it's difficult to impossible to do the entire list.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I was doing a disc cleanup and noticed a box unchecked for "Deleted Windows Uninstall Info" using 446.10 of m. Can and should I steer clear of it or can I reclaim the 446.10? Also, I have a lucent Win Modem 4.90.3000. Somewhere in this thread someone offered me a higher version, an 8. something. Would it be safe to upgrade?
Thank you for your time,
Scott Kuttner
The Bronx Bishop


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can delete all that trash in Disk Cleanup.

I used the generic modem driver 8.30 in the Lucent Win modem in my old HP 8160, and it worked just fine. It will install over and overwrite any earlier version. If you want to use it, use it at your own risk, and read the instructions at the site.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Gracious, My tasmanian amigo


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Once you've trimmed down the startup list, post another HijackThis log here so we can view it and see if any additional work needs to be done.

Once you've done all that trash cleanup, empty the recycle Bin and run Disk Defragmenter. It'll no doubt need it.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 1:25:25 PM, on 2/6/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIGHJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hisurfer.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.myway.com/index.jsp?speedbarconfigchanged
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: X1IEHook Class - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\X1IEBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\TOOLBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display All Images with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/228
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display Image with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/227
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Perfect Pair Solitaire by pogo - http://waterwheel.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/waterwheel/waterwheel-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game6.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Poppit TM by pogo - http://game5.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/poppit/poppit-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pinochle by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/pinochle/pinochle-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {FC67BB52-AAB6-4282-9D51-2DAFFE73AFD0} - http://download.spyspotter.com/spyspotter/SpSp29952.22opt/SpySpotterInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: First Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/solitaire2/solitaire2-ob-assets.cab

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 1:25:25 PM, on 2/6/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIGHJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hisurfer.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.myway.com/index.jsp?speedbarconfigchanged
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: X1IEHook Class - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\X1IEBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\TOOLBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display All Images with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/228
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display Image with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/227
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Perfect Pair Solitaire by pogo - http://waterwheel.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/waterwheel/waterwheel-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game6.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Poppit TM by pogo - http://game5.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/poppit/poppit-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pinochle by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/pinochle/pinochle-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {FC67BB52-AAB6-4282-9D51-2DAFFE73AFD0} - http://download.spyspotter.com/spyspotter/SpSp29952.22opt/SpySpotterInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: First Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/solitaire2/solitaire2-ob-assets.cab

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 1:25:25 PM, on 2/6/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIGHJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hisurfer.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.myway.com/index.jsp?speedbarconfigchanged
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: X1IEHook Class - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\X1IEBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\TOOLBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display All Images with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/228
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display Image with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/227
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Perfect Pair Solitaire by pogo - http://waterwheel.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/waterwheel/waterwheel-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game6.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Poppit TM by pogo - http://game5.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/poppit/poppit-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pinochle by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/pinochle/pinochle-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {FC67BB52-AAB6-4282-9D51-2DAFFE73AFD0} - http://download.spyspotter.com/spyspotter/SpSp29952.22opt/SpySpotterInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: First Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/solitaire2/solitaire2-ob-assets.cab

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 1:25:25 PM, on 2/6/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIGHJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hisurfer.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.myway.com/index.jsp?speedbarconfigchanged
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: X1IEHook Class - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\X1IEBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\TOOLBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display All Images with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/228
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display Image with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/227
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Perfect Pair Solitaire by pogo - http://waterwheel.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/waterwheel/waterwheel-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game6.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Poppit TM by pogo - http://game5.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/poppit/poppit-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pinochle by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/pinochle/pinochle-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {FC67BB52-AAB6-4282-9D51-2DAFFE73AFD0} - http://download.spyspotter.com/spyspotter/SpSp29952.22opt/SpySpotterInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: First Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/solitaire2/solitaire2-ob-assets.cab

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 1:25:25 PM, on 2/6/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIGHJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hisurfer.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.myway.com/index.jsp?speedbarconfigchanged
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: X1IEHook Class - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\X1IEBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\TOOLBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display All Images with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/228
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display Image with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/227
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Perfect Pair Solitaire by pogo - http://waterwheel.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/waterwheel/waterwheel-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game6.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Poppit TM by pogo - http://game5.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/poppit/poppit-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pinochle by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/pinochle/pinochle-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {FC67BB52-AAB6-4282-9D51-2DAFFE73AFD0} - http://download.spyspotter.com/spyspotter/SpSp29952.22opt/SpySpotterInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: First Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/solitaire2/solitaire2-ob-assets.cab


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

You are right, it needed it. I finally just put the modem out of my presario 5441 into her and the modem seems to be running great! One thing though ERROR:017F:BFF79BDB when my wife attempt to play any online games. (Boy is she cranky now) C:\PROGRAMFILES\PLUS!\THEMES she says it has to do with the mouse? My wife Jo Dee (handle; babyjean) went on a delete files spree. she actually freed up four gigs of space but I think we lost something important there.

I'd like to tell you again Flavallee how much we appreciate your help, patience, and support. I am trying to learn as much as I can and it's easy cause you speak plainly and intelligibly.
Thank you
Scott Kuttner
The Bronx Bishop


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Why did you post your HijackThis log *5* times in your last reply? I have to scroll down past the first 4 of them so I can read the last one.

The list of running processes looks good. I don't see any others that need to be unchecked and disabled.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Open the *C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files* folder. If any of them are listed as "Damaged" or "Unknown", delete them.

----------------------------------------------------------------

I don't know what kind of deletion spree your wife went on, so I've got no way of knowing if she deleted anything important. If she deleted everything in

**.tmp

c:\temp\*.*

c:\windows\temp\*.**

that's fine. Those are temp files and other junk files that aren't needed.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I saw that, I copied and pasted, hitting ctrl-v only once. Its one of the many quirks of this circa early 1990's NewCom. Like that faulty CPU message. Or the bad sound file in devise Manager.

I thought it would help if I did a scanreg.exe (exacutable) but I still can't find any way to get into a (forget what it's called) cmos or dos mode. On my old computer it was option 5 going into safe mode and was called Command Prompts Only. This machine only give four options. It is my understanding the scanreg command automatically scans the registry and fixes or updates it. As I have proven over and over in this thread, my thinking is probably way wrong but it would be nice to know how to get into cammand prompt mode for future reference. 
Any ideas?

Thanx again
BB


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I was looking for a sound card driver SNDM401P.DRV. I went to a site called driverzone.com. I narrowed the search to a company called Opti. All they have is a Homepage with no links. Driverzone, however claimed to have some of Opti's sound card drivers. When I reached that page there were "chipsets". 
Never heard of them. Would these do me any good? Are they related in anyway to what I am looking for? 
Thanks,
Bronx Bishop


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

indows ME does not have the MSDOS Option. Scanreg wont resolve Sound problems. Right click on My Computer icon and select properties. Select the Device Manager tab. Scroll down to Video, Sund and Games Controllers. Click on the +sign next to it. Which brand of Audio Device is listed therein?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

OPTiAudio16-have already tried re-installing. (to no avail) 
Input/output range = 0300-0301
Interupt request = 10
No Conflicts
Version 1.0.00
Devise drivers are not installed
There is a yellow exclamation point over this file. I hope this is what you needed. This morning/late last night I somehow came across the info that I was lookig for SNDM401P.DRV. 
Thanks,
BB


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Just wondered if you were still getting the Smart Error...and also thought I would throw this out there if you were....Has anyone mentioned the Smart detection for hard drives that lets you know when hard drives are starting to go bad? And even though its off/on switch is in the Bios that have that option,,,would it not have to run in windows too?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

bandit429 said:


> Just wondered if you were still getting the Smart Error...and also thought I would throw this out there if you were....Has anyone mentioned the Smart detection for hard drives that lets you know when hard drives are starting to go bad? And even though its off/on switch is in the Bios that have that option,,,would it not have to run in windows too?


That's a great idea, bandit429.

Was the OptiAudio16.zip from http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/13/13743.htm the one you downloaded.

Also, enter your BIOS setup utility and make sure S.M.A.R.T. for hard drives is not enabled.

To enter the BIOS you will need to tap on a key during startup based on the BIOS brand. For example, for Compaq tap on F10, for HP tap on F1, for AMI BIOS tap on Delete. Since I have no idea the BIOS' Brand your computer has, all I can do is give you an idea.

Also check for peripherals in the BIOS. Make sure the PCI Audio is enable if integrated.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Uh,guys, I looked but.... Maybe you could take a peek and tell me. En is enabled and dis is well, you know.

Contents of bios
Virus warning=Dis
cpu level 1 cache=en
cpu level 2 cache = en
cpu l2 cache ecc checking =en
quickpower on self test en
boot sequence =a,c scsi
swap floppy drive =dis
bootup floppy seek=dis
bootup num lock status=on 
ide hdd block mode =en
typematic rate setting=en
typematic rate (chars/sec=30
typematic delay (msec) =250
security option=setup?
pci/vga palette snoop=dis
os select for dram> 64 mb-non-052
report no fdd for win 95=no
delay for hdd(sees)=0
video bios shadow=en
c8000-cbfff shadow=dis
cc000-cfffshad=dis
d4000-d7fff=dis
d8000-d8fff=dis
dc000-dfff=dis
f5=old values
f6=load bios defaults
f7load setup defaults
pu/pdh/-:modify
that is everything on bios


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Well, I see nothing concerning peripherals or S.M.A.R.T.. I would suggest to reinstall Multimedia as an option, however, you may need the Installation files to do so. (Have I asked you to download and intall the latest DirectX?) This thread is too long to go thru.

Check (Search) for the file *Precopy*.** and Let me know its location.

If this file is found under CABS or INSTALL, it may be possible to reinstall Multimedia in the Computer.

Follow these steps if the installation files are already in the computer:

Click on the Add/Remove Programs icon in the Control Panel. Select the Windows Setup Components. Remove the check mark from Multimedia. Click Apply, then Ok.

Repeat the process above, except that this time around put a check mark in Multimedia. Click Ok, then Apply. If asked for the installation CD, redirect the computer to the location of the installation files. *DO THIS ONLY* if the CABS folders are available in the computer (Same location as the Precopy1.cab and Precopy2.cab folders).

If you have not downloaded DirectX, do so, as it may help you perform some troubleshooting.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/downloads/default.asp


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

It was under install and it was possible! Also downloaded DirectX for ME.

Was wondering. I have been using two other computers for parts in this one. (modem and ram) Do you suppose one of the two sound cards might work in here? One is a sound blaster, the other looksa generic. I dont have install disks but I didn't have them for the other replacements either and they work great.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

They should work, however, the integrated PCI Device must be disabled. I see nothing in the iformation you provided about the BIOS anything about Peripherals. Is the actual Audio Device Integrated or, is it a PCI Card?

About the drivers, these can be found in the web.

Can you provide me with the BIOS Brand and version?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Not being too keen as to where to look for this info, this is what I dug up. 

BIOS brand = Award Software, Inc.
V 4.51PG

Across the top of set-up it reads Rom PCI/ISA BIOS (2A69KAIE)

I can find nothing in set-up or control panel about the Audio beingintegrated or not. Where should I seek this info? Speaking of seek. I noticed you have icq and I have had it twice, once with a cable hook up and had troubles with it both times. Is there a trick to it. I thought it was great but not worth the trouble. It slowed down the computer. Froze it and shut downs.

Also, a very pesky message before interrnet loss "Explorer has caused an error in SND933P.DRV. Should I find and reload that driver?

Thanks for hangin in there with me JSntgRvr
BB


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The error surely seems to be related to the OptiAudio 16. If the speaker connections in the tower are vertical, the Audio is integrated, if horizontal, the audio is a PCI card inserted in the MOBO. You can also open the console and check if the Audio is a PCI card, or if the connectors are integrated in the MOBO.

Is quite perplexing as everything seems to be directed to the Sound driver.

Early in the thread you were asking or the SNDM401P.DRV. This driver seems to be associated with the A931opti Sound system, although it is the original OptiAudio 16 driver. Would it be possible you have downloaded the wrong driver? Here is the link for the A931opti Sound System driver:

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=44381

Besides that, I am as lost as you are. This download contains a Setup.exe file that should be executed for installation. Make sure you do that.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Way to go JSntgRvr, Nice to meet a stick with it person,, I m happy to meet you,, sorry I have no ideas for now. But ya never know...I may just flash up something anytime now.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Actually, I don't think you are so lost. Each step you have given me has made an improvement on this system. And thank you bandit429 for your insight as well.
When I downloaded the sndm401p.drv which subtitled itself 82C933, The yellow exclamation point went away in devise manager. So I don't understand this new explorer error snd933p.drv. So if I can find that specific driver (snd933p.drv) should I download it? Or should I get the A931opti driver you have linked me to. Do I have to uninstall the other first?
It is a pci card and I do have the soundblaster in the other computer which is horizontal as well. I'm torn between two options. So I guess my question is. Do I have to extract the sndm401p.drv to download and setup the A931 opti or should I just exchange the sound cards and download the drivers for that?

In an unrelated question, Does the vertical/horizontal rule apply to all the ports in back of modem, integrated or pci? Or is that an ignorant question?
Thanks guys, 
The Bronx Bishop


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Download the A931opti Sound System driver, extract the files into a new folder and run the Setup.exe file. It has both drivers.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I did as you said. I don't know. I must have mussed it up. I didn't think so though. Computer just went nuts. Could not get back on. Your link took me right where you said it would. 

"Problem with sys files SND933p to run choose yes. Computer might become unstsable. To quit choose N"
No matter which option you chose you get "Invalid VxD dynamic link call to devise number 45F, service 74. Your windows config is invalid. Run windows set-up again to correct problem."
Don't know if you ever told me how to "Run Set-up" before and could not get on to check. In safe mode I tried updating to that driver, the driver I had before and the reccomended driver and nothing seemed to work. Even tried system restore. Nope. Right now I have a 97 driver in. OPTisoundplug-n-play mpu.401. Don't ask how.
I don't know what to do. I am completely frustrated running around this horse.
I DON'T KNOW WHERE TO GO FROM HERE. please be very specific with any advise so as to avoid errors and poor judgement on my part should I become uncertain.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Remove all devices with an exclamation sign over a Yellow background in the Device Manager and restart the computer. If there is no devices with an exclamation sign, remove the Audio Device under Video, Sound and Game controllers, and restart the computer. If the issue continue, follow these steps to troubleshoot Windows:

To work around this behavior, you must first determine whether it is caused by software or hardware. If you restart your computer in Safe mode and the problem does not occur, the origin is more likely to be a driver or program. If you restart your computer in Safe mode and the problem does occur, the issue is more likely to be hardware or damaged Windows core files. 

Restart your computer, press and hold down the CTRL key until you see the Windows 98 Startup menu, and then choose Safe Mode.


Test your computer in Safe mode. If the error does not occur, use the following steps to use the System Configuration utility to identify the program or driver that may be causing the error message.


If the problem does occur, there may be a problem with your Windows installation or you may be experiencing a symptom of faulty hardware. 


After your computer restarts in Safe mode, use the System Configuration utility (Msconfig.exe) to minimize conflicts that may be causing the issue:

Click Start, point to Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click System Information.

On the Tools menu, click System Configuration Utility.
On the General tab, click Selective Startup, and then click to clear the following check boxes:

Process Config.sys File
Process Autoexec.bat File
Process Winstart.bat File (if available)
Process System.ini File
Process Win.ini File
Load Startup Group Items

Click OK, and then restart your computer typically when you are prompted. After you restart and test your computer, if you still do not experience the problem, continue with the next set of steps.


To identify the entry that is causing the problem: 

Run the System Configuration utility again. Click to select one check box under Selective Startup, click OK, restart your computer, and then test.


Continue this process until you have selected all of the items under Selective Startup. If you select an item and the issue reoccurs, click the tab for the corresponding Selective Startup item, clear half of the check boxes, ( except for those clearly related for your mouse) click OK, and then restart your computer. Continue this process until you locate the setting that is causing the issue.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

All of them that I had the opportunity to try caused it. After believing confirmed it was more than likely a core file I proceded to try to eliminate the selective startup files like you asked. Somewhere towards the middle she quit on me again. I found and ran the start up disc (why it was in my tackle box is beyond me) ran it twice to be sure.It/she started once, just to give me hope then died again. Finally I jerked the sound card out and put in the Sound Blaster. You had told be to disable something when/if I did that but at that point I was too tired to remember what it was. She runs now but there is no sound. Every time I shut it down I get an error message. I've misplaced the paper I wrote it on so I'll repost the error in a moment. ( It's probably in my tackle box). 

Now it starts to get funny. I went to drivers guide website (where I am accumulating boo coo frequent drivers miles) and got a driver for it. I was to bleary at this point to recognize the message saying print out these bio settings so you can apply them before restart untill after I hit the next button and could not produce the message again.So I went to Sound Blasters website, Creative Technologies for the driver. However, The card is so old they no longer post the driver for that model number (CT4180) If you know where I can get one of those or its compatable AWE drive let me know. Its a Sound Blaster 16. Finally I went and got three hours sleep and here I am wasting away again in my computerville. Lookin for that lost driver of sound. Some people say that theres a bad file to blame but I know, it's my own darn fault.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

"ERROR 06 : 0000 : 00002C47 press any key to continue" only occurs (so far) when I shut it down. The icons in control panel are mixed up and out of order. And sort of randomly placed on the page. Logging on brings my system resources down to 88% and going online brings them down to 77%. Being on this website, 75. And no sound.

Recap: Need a driver for a "Sound Blaster 16." Model Number CT4180. One of those easy buttons I see in those TV commercials and some valium. By the way the control panel was fine till I downloaded the driver from drivers quide website. see previous post.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

So the sound was not integrated. It was a PCI Card. You must reach the Device Manager and remove all sound entries under Video, Sound and Games controllers. Otherwise, the computer may be loading drivers for both cards, the Opti and Sound Bllaster.

All I was able to find is the following:

http://www.bellmicro.com/ftp/

The download seems to be over 30MB. We are talking about 3 hours if your connectiion is Dial-up.

About the error, I have no idea. It could be related to the sound.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

ERROR 06 : 0000 : 00002C47 I think that is a ram error..the total error in whole would be a help


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

It runs fair good but there is no sound.Bandit, if you are familiar with the beginning of the thread this started when my compaq presario 5441 got sick. This old NewCom is a compilation if it and an old IBM I was using at work. This NewCom had 32 megs of RAM when I started. I added 64 out of the compaq. The modem out of the older computer and now the sound card out of the older computer as well. The sound in the Compaq is integrated.
This, the NewCom had sound but it had an yellow exclamation mark on the sound file in devise manager and was giving snd errors. I was trying to fix that when things went from bad to worse. At least with this card, The computer works, sound or no. The thing to remember is that I HAVE to have a computer. My wife is disabled and this is pretty much all the company she has while I'm at work. (which is alot as you can tell from the times of my posts.) 

Windows
An error has occurred. To continue: Press enter to return to windows, or
Press ctrl, alt, del to restart your computer. If you do this you will lose any unsaved info in all open applications. 
Error 06 : 0000 : 00002c47 this is the total error. It occurs when you hit start, shut down. you get the message. you hit any key and the screen goes black except for a flashing curser mid bottom right of the screen and it stays that way till you manually shut it off. If you don't hold the button for 15 seconds after it shuts off, it restarts.

I honestly don't think this computer will download for three hours.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

In the devise manager. The sound blaster message when properties button was clicked stated there is an unknown problem. Also in control panel an icon titled sounds and multimedia. In here under tab "Audio" there is a list. The sound blaster, same message, a midi devise and instruments file, same message, and a cybersynth file. When I click on properties under the cybersynth. the computer acts like I reached in its mouth and touched a bad tooth. Error: Kernel.386.EXE. click okay and the screen goes black. I get the same message as when i shut down except it reads OE: 017F: BFF8E64B.
This seems like a clue to me!! What do ya'll think?

I have no volume control at all that I can find. I can see the words Volume control in Start/Programs/Accesories/entertainment but there is nothing there.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Disable any Windows Exit sound and screen Saver in the computer. Click on Sound in the Control Panel to do this.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I can't see how to disable them, all I can see is how to delete them.
Should I do that?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You could have 2 problems,,,,remove the ram you installed,,it could be bad or not the same rating as the ram that was there or is there. If ram is part of the trouble it will be a lil while before you are sure thats a problem as sometimes errors related to ram can occur at random. Also you may have installed more ram than can be used if its not around a quarter of the processor speed.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

bronxbishop said:


> I can't see how to disable them, all I can see is how to delete them.
> Should I do that?


Since you are having a problem with the sound, everytime a sound is engaged, an error may return. So, in your position, and until the sound issue is resolved, I would set all sound to none. Not only the Windows Exit and the Windows Start, but all.

You have tried drivers, DirectX, and all regarding your sound, including Multimedia. Still the problem persists. It is possible the some Windows Core files may be corrupted. In a cases like this, sometimes you will be better-off reinstalling the OS.

Just for the heck of it, search in the computer for the file *Precopy*.**. (Go to Start->Find->Files and folders. Search in C: for this file and post back its location in the computer). I believe we should discard the possibility of a corrupted Windows core file before we continue.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

A search for Precopy*.* brings up one file. Precopy1 located at C;\windows\options\install and has 469 objects. is this the file?

I don't know how to set all sound to none either in windows exit or windows start. Can you quide me?

I have reinstalled WindowsME. We had sound up until the point where I downloaded the the driver you told me about at the very top of this page. I think it was page four you gave me the link to it. I may have downloaded it incorrectly and you may also be right about it trying to use the components of more than one driver as you stated previously. I thought I could delete all the drivers and just download the one soundblaster but I am afraid to. If I crash the computer, she has no company at all. I am not exagerating about the extent of her disability and need for occupation. 

I'm far from an expert but I really don't suspect the ram because it did work until I downloaded that file. up until that point. I had sound but got alot of sound and IE related errors. 
Please address all the questions in this post for the purpose of time. I work the two jobs and I make as much time for her as I can. This is part of her time. She likes to sit in her chair and watch but she rather be on here doing her thing.

Thanks again guys, you are helping us out alot. Sound is no big thing, until you don't have it. As any good gamer can tell you. (I personally prefer to slip an Elton John cd in here while I surf.)


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I dont know if you can do this from the desktop in ME but it either will or will not so try this. Go to start,,,run,,,type
scanreg /fix
hit ok and see if it will run.
Im gonna hook up my ME and try it.

Edit,,,hooked up and ran ok.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> A search for Precopy*.* brings up one file. Precopy1 located at C;\windows\options\install and has 469 objects. is this the file?


Start->Settings->Control Panel->Sound. Whatever has like a speaker, has a sound. Highlight each entry with a speaker next to it, and under sound select None.



> I dont know if you can do this from the desktop in ME but it either will or will not so try this. Go to start,,,run,,,type
> scanreg /fix
> hit ok and see if it will run.
> Im gonna hook up my ME and try it


To do this, you will need to boot the computer with a ME startup diskette and select Minimum Boot. At the prompt will need to type the following pressing Enter after each line:

C:
cd\windows\command
Scanreg /Fix



> A search for Precopy*.* brings up one file. Precopy1 located at C;\windows\options\install and has 469 objects. is this the file?


This means that your computer contains the installation files in the C:\Windows\Install folder. Therefore, SETUP can be ran and your installation can be refreshed with a new ME installation.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Oh joyous day! Success never tasted so sweet! I took the sound blaster out and put the opti back in. It did the same thing it was doing when I took it out. Stopping me from even loading windows, Then I did the scanreg thing, I had to access it thru a start-up disc in the minimum boot mode using prompts. Cleaned up the start files as I was taught earlier in this tread and then re-downloded the driver for it that JStngRvr gave me way (Does it matter if I put the sound symbles back in controll panel or not?) back when. Shazam! Sound, glorious sound. I can live with the few eror messages it gives me as long as I have sound. We're gonna try to run her like this for a short and see what happens, I would like to keep this thread open a bit longer in case I encounter trouble in the near future. Still, I'd like to express our gratitude to JStngRve, Flavalee and just lately Bandit (Batguy) 429 for your time, patience, and above all you perserverance. 
Scott Kuttner
The Bronx Bishop


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The Soup wont taste good until all the ingredients are mixed toghether. lol

Post the exact error message you may be receiving. that may help us idenntify the problem.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

"Explorer has caused an error message in SND933P.DRV." Is it plausible to search and destroy all the other drivers I so casually toyed with this week in order to avoid any conflicts?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Scott that is an opti error,,,is that the card you have installed now?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hisurfer.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.myway.com/index.jsp?speedbarconfigchanged
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com

Also you can have hijack fix all the above and reset your homepage to where it is supposed to be...


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

The driver I have installed right now is 82c933. The snd933 driver is either related to or also called 82c933. However, when I downloaded the snd933 the computer screwed up and stopped running. The scanreg fix, fixed it. Should I delete it? When I downloaded 82c933 the computer was okay and the sound was restored. (although it occasionally goes out and I have to restart to get it back. BB

This is the latest hijack scan: Can you give me an idea of what to check and fix. It says to show it to knowledgable folks because it could delete something.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 10:15:56 AM, on 2/18/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\X1EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC\LIVEUPDATE\LUCOMSERVER_2_6.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIGHJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hisurfer.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.myway.com/index.jsp?speedbarconfigchanged
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R3 - URLSearchHook: URLSearchHook Class - {37D2CDBF-2AF4-44AA-8113-BD0D2DA3C2B8} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NZSEARCH\SEARCHENH1.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: X1IEHook Class - {52706EF7-D7A2-49AD-A615-E903858CF284} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\X1IEBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\TOOLBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [untd_recovery] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\X1EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [spc_w] "C:\Program Files\NZSearch\nzspc.exe" -w
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display All Images with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/228
O8 - Extra context menu item: Display Image with Full Quality - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/227
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Perfect Pair Solitaire by pogo - http://waterwheel.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/waterwheel/waterwheel-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game6.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.21/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Poppit TM by pogo - http://game5.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/poppit/poppit-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pinochle by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/pinochle/pinochle-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: First Class Solitaire by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.1.29/solitaire2/solitaire2-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: Spider Solitaire by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.2.25/spider/spider-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Checkers by pogo - http://game3.pogo.com/applet-6.1.2.25/checkers2/checkers-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Word Whomp Whackdown by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.2.25/whackdown/whackdown-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15009/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15010/CTPID.cab
O16 - DPF: Spades by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.2.32/spades/spades-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Canasta by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.2.32/canasta/canasta-ob-assets.cab


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

When I first start my computer, these are running
Explorer
X1 exec- netzero
IExplore Netzero
Exec
Lucomserver_2_6


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

One of the following is your real hompage,,,leave it and have hijack fix the rest. You only need one.

- HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hisurfer.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.myway.com/index.jsp?speedbarconfigchanged
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

bandit429 said:


> Scott that is an opti error,,,is that the card you have installed now?


The driver I have installed right now is 82c933. The snd933 driver is either related to or also called 82c933. However, when I downloaded the snd933 the computer screwed up and stopped running. The scanreg fix, fixed it. Should I delete it? When I downloaded 82c933 the computer was okay and the sound was restored. (although it occasionally goes out and I have to restart to get it back. BB


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I have Netzero. When I click on the Icon, it stopes at the point the modem kicks in. I went to systems and it tells me modem is ok. I did the scanreg, fixed the yellow checks with the right driver. Any suggestions on what to do next?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

where can i find a good free firewall


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

The driver I have installed right now is 82c933. The snd933 driver is either related to or also called 82c933. However, when I downloaded the snd933 the computer screwed up and stopped running. The scanreg fix, fixed it. Should I delete it? When I downloaded 82c933 the computer was okay and the sound was restored. (although it occasionally goes out and I have to restart to get it back. BB
I have Netzero. When I click on the Icon, it stopes at the point the modem kicks in. I went to systems and it tells me modem is ok. I did the scanreg, fixed the yellow checks with the right driver. Any suggestions on what to do next?
where can i find a good free firewall


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The issue you are experiencing is quite perplexing. Have you checked the date and version of these files? Are they similar? Certain Modems also use a driver as a bridge for sound, thus there is also the posibility that there is a link among both devices. I can't figure it out from here. There is also the posibility of a power shortage in the system, as the Power Supply Unit (PSU) may not be sending enough power (AMPs) to these devices. That makes the situation more complex from here.

As far as a Firewall, Sygate has received good reviews. You may wanna give it a try.

http://www.download.com/3000-2092_4-10049526.html


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Thank you, JSntgRvr. I will! This is his wife Jo Dee. he sak me if you are on to ask you if he can delete all the drives for the modum and redownload just one. I think thats what he said. He is on a 16 jour shift.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

By downloading and reinstalling the Modem's driver, files will be overwritten. There is no need to delete files in the computer.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Hey,
Internet explorer causes an error in file snd933. I downloaded driver 82c933 which works but a search for it turns up nothing. I can only find snd933 and some older drivers. I summize snd933 and 82c933 are one in the same. It would appear the problem is the internet explorer is running all the time. Even as soon as I turn on computer. Turn it on, hit cnrl alt dele and it is there running. 
Now, I downloaded reccommended critical update IE 6.0 package and now realize that this old machine is probably running with a pentium II or less. which we both or all three know will not support IE 6.0. The question now is, since I cannot find a download version of IE 5.5 or less. WHAT DO I DO!!!!!!!!!! At the risk of sounding completely moronic and at the bequest of my wife. I have several extra mother boards laying around the house......... Hhmmmmm?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Try this link:

http://www.skyzyx.com/downloads/

If you have IE 6.0 installed, you must uninstall this version prior to the installation of a previous version.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

How? I mean, If I uninstall internet explorer how will I get to the site to download the new one. I want to think that it would be zipped so I would download it first then uninstall the existing one and unzip and install the new one. Is that right or is that assinine.
Don't answer that. just explain it to me as if I were a five year old. (I know a few who probably know more about these things then I do.) I'm really tired so please be concise.
Thanks,


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

First download IE 5.x and Keep the file in a safe place. Do not execute the file yet.

Remove IE6.0 and after its removal, restart the computer and execute the Internet Explorer 5.x file.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q293907/


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I find no way to execute this file. There is no set up or execute or anything that indicates any way to install it. I did uninstall what turned out to be IE5.5 after downloading IE5.01 and 5.5 is no longer listed in the add/remove window. There is no IE listed at all. 
On this window that I am on now I click help-about internet explorer and it reads 5.5. I don't understand how to apply 5.01 I unzipped it and the file is here but no wayto execute it. 
I read on the skyzyx link you gave me that any IE file under 70 mgs is not complete. Is this a possible reason? please help
BB


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
> Scan saved at 1:25:25 PM, on 2/6/2005
> Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)


That is what you had before. Some people has experienced problems in IE when the IE version is 6.0 or later. The version you have is the appropiate for ME.

What seems to be the problem with it?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The version you should have downloaded is version 5.5 SP2 for Windows ME. Its the latest as other versions may cause you problems. Once is downloaded, Open the .zip file and extract its contents to a new folder, then execute the executable included therein while online, just in case additional files need to be downloaded.

The size of the download depends upon the available files included in your computer. Sometimes is 3.5mb, but it could be up to 70Mb. If Iam ot mistaken, during setup, the application scans the computer for available components.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Which program are you using to unzip the file?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Try Justzipit. It is easier to unzip files with this utility.

http://www.topshareware.com/JustZIPit-download-7110.htm


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Internet Explorer has caused an error in SND933P.DRV
And then you lose your connect or worse.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It could be a compatibility issue. Did you downloaded version 5.5 SP2 for Windows ME as requested earlier?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

yes.

I have a dialog box that comes up when I click my "connect to net zero icon" It covers the neze bos and wants me to connect thru it. It appears to be my dial up networking. I went in and deleted everything except the make a "connection" icon but every time I sign on it recreates it. Then 10 minutes after I am on line it pops up and disconnects me. How can I get rid of this problem so I can continue to address the others?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Possible Solutions

A. Try another access number 
B. Disable call waiting 
C. Verify your modem settings 
D. Check your Primary Network Logon settings 
E. Disable v.90 (if applicable)

http://www.netzero.net/support/errors/ez22-stable-connection.html


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

put cd in cdrom. begins to play. (elton john) screen goes black. music still plays. have to shut down to get screen back.

wuzzup wit dat?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

uses media player, latest edition


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Try Whitney Houston (The Bodyguard). LOL. It could be your Screen Saver. Set it to none, or select any other. Check the Device Manager for conflicts.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

You told a joke! I don't believe it! You actually told a joke! Not a great one but not a bad one either! WOW! There is hope for you yet, my friend!

I actually don't use screen savers so thats not it. Will look for conflicts. Is there a "best way" to do that? Am I looking for something specific or will it jump out at me?
How exactly do I look for conflicts. Remember, I am less than novice. I'm actually belly lint in the computer knowledge catagory.

Thanks, (Whitney Houston, Thats pretty good)


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Check your Power options in the Control Panel. Set everything to Never and test.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

To check for conflicts, see if there is an Exclamation sign over a Yellow background on any of the devices in the Device Manager.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Power options are already set to your specifications. There are no yellow ! in Device Manager.
Anything else I can do? I re-downloaded the player after it happened the first time to no avail.
Its not a huge deal, one of my jobs requires a lot of home computer time in Word and powerpoint and excel. Not that they work exceptionally well, I have to enable macros everytime I use Word, whatever those are. It's just kind of nice to listen to whitney or whats his name while I work. 
By the way, that was my first smiley face earlier. Kinda proud of it. :up:


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Have you set the player to full screen? That could also be the issue. I have no idea as the media Player settings. I believe Full Screen is Alt+Enter. Have you tried any other media player?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

You are the man! As usual, you were right on the money, Stating the obvious fix. No fuss, no muss. I can enjoy my music and work at the same time. (until I get the inevitable Kernal32.dll error message causing me to shut down the application.)

During the course of our finagalings on this computer I somehow lost the Word link from the start menu. Powerepoint, Excel, Access, Binder and the other office applications are still there but Word has disappeared. The only way to open Word is a desktop icon I dragged over from a search for Word files. Not a big deal, just a slight nuisance. However, (there is always a "However") every time I open Word I get a box asking me if I want to "Enable Macros." What is a Macro (I thought it was a pasta) and why do I have to enable it? Am I rolling the die or is it a harmless function? Is there a way to get Word back on the start-up without re-running the disc? (lost).
Recap:
1. What are Macros?
2. Why do I have to enable it?
3. Can I re-instate Word to its proper place amoung its peers without the disc or does it have to remain a humiliated outcast, doomed forever to its disgraceful placement on the desktop?

I apologize for being so garrulous in my queries but it is in my nature to be so. Hence the recap because my questions are oft times lost in the palaver.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

bronxbishop said:


> You are the man! As usual, you were right on the money, Stating the obvious fix. No fuss, no muss. I can enjoy my music and work at the same time. (until I get the inevitable Kernal32.dll error message causing me to shut down the application.)
> 
> During the course of our finagalings on this computer I somehow lost the Word link from the start menu. Powerepoint, Excel, Access, Binder and the other office applications are still there but Word has disappeared. The only way to open Word is a desktop icon I dragged over from a search for Word files. Not a big deal, just a slight nuisance. However, (there is always a "However") every time I open Word I get a box asking me if I want to "Enable Macros." What is a Macro (I thought it was a pasta) and why do I have to enable it? Am I rolling the die or is it a harmless function? Is there a way to get Word back on the start-up without re-running the disc? (lost).
> Recap:
> ...


The Kernel32 error indicates that there may be a problem with the installation. I suggest you post a new thread in the Business forum. People with expertise in this type of problems and software are always available to give you an advise and assist you.

Click on the TSG Forums above and select the Business Forum and start a new thread.

As this thread has become large enough, use the thread's Tools and mark this one as "Solved". Should you need any assistance pertaining to your Operating System, feel free to open a new thread.

Best wishes!


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I feel as though I have just lost a friend, Thank ou and all those that have participated.
Scott Kutter
The Bronx Bishop


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You haven't lost a friend, Scott. You have extended your parameters to a wide array of services within the TSG Forums. Staying in Operating Systems limits your ability to receive quality services within areas of expertice.

It will be like asking a Plummer questions that only an Electrician can answer.

We will always be here on areas related to Operating Systems, as that is our area of expertice.

Check this link for some laughs:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=58022&goto=newpost


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

This last post is an attempt to keep this thread current so a tech support person can find and read it as a reference should she so desire.


----------

